# London Power Scaling Install?



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Anyone in the GTA have a London Power Scaling kit installed? If so, by whom? I'm looking at trying this out with my JTM45 and wanted to see if there was a consensus on a go-to tech in Toronto. I'm in the West End, but have wheels, though closer is preferred.

Cheers!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

Hehehehehe.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

iaresee said:


> Hehehehehe.


damn you, you enabler! It's a good thing this doesn't cost very much, or my partner would want to have a chit chat with you


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

hollowbody said:


> damn you, you enabler! It's a good thing this doesn't cost very much, or my partner would want to have a chit chat with you


I love spending other people's money!

FWIW: I played a Badger head for an afternoon that had power scaling in it and it worked pretty awesome.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

hollowbody, I was looking for someone in the Edmonton area to do this as well and the quotes I got was about 150-250$ which was kind of pricey to connect 4 wires...

if you find someone let me know how much it cost you.

I might actually remove my class 5 chassis (to save shipping cost) and ship it to a guy in the states for an overhaul which includes the power scaling.


----------

